# My tivo is stuck on the Almost there, a few more seconds screen



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

What should I do?


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> What should I do?


You must be joking!

You have been on this forum since August 2002 and have over 2,000 posts. This is question has been asked about a couple of hundred times and answered thousands times in the last three and a half years.

THIS MUST BE JOKE, RIGHT?

With that in mind, I would recommend turning off the TV and taking a long walk.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

most of my posts are on DIRECTV press I have little know how in the world of how to fix a stuck on the Almost there, a few more seconds screen tivo


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> With that in mind, I would recommend turning off the TV and taking a long walk.


Maybe you should take a long walk.


lee,

It sounds like you may need to replace the hard drive.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Maybe you should take a long walk.
> 
> 
> lee,
> ...


are you kidding me I had this hard drive for only 4 months


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Maybe you should take a long walk.
> 
> 
> lee,
> ...


Actually to a new user that would be the standard recommendation, but since Lee has been giving out advise on this forum for the last three and a half years and has over 2,000 posts I figured that HE WAS JOKING! Although a long walk wouldn't do anyone any harm.

But now the question that could be asked, where does he get a replacement Hard Drive? Weaknees.com or PTVUpgrade, or does he have access to technical help?

And by the way, Stanley, do you always take what long term forum members say as being serious, I would say LIGHTEN UP alittle and along with a long walk should help your heart and health, both physically and mentally.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Actually to a new user that would be the standard recommendation, but since Lee has been giving out advise on this forum for the last three and a half years and has over 2,000 posts I figured that HE WAS JOKING! Although a long walk wouldn't do anyone any harm.
> 
> But now the question that could be asked, where does he get a replacement Hard Drive? Weaknees.com or PTVUpgrade, or does he have access to technical help?
> 
> And by the way, Stanley, do you always take what long term forum members say as being serious, I would say LIGHTEN UP alittle and along with a long walk should help your heart and health, both physically and mentally.


But now the question that could be asked, where does he get a replacement Hard Drive? Weaknees.com or PTVUpgrade, or does he have access to technical help?

the Person who sold me the HD is replacing it for me, most of my advise has been on DIRECTV not there DIRECTVTIVO


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> But now the question that could be asked, where does he get a replacement Hard Drive? Weaknees.com or PTVUpgrade, or does he have access to technical help?
> 
> the Person who sold me the HD is replacing it for me, most of my advise has been on DIRECTV not there DIRECTVTIVO


Don't take me wrong, but I would have thought that after reading posts over the last three and half years on the TiVo Community forum that you would have at least read the "NOT BOOTING UP POSTS" and or replies which have numbered in the thousands and usually come up every week, sometimes every day, and sometimes multiple times a day, AT LEAST ONCE.

And it actually doesn't matter if the post was from the DirecTV/DirecTiVo part of the forum or the regular SA TiVo part of the forum, the posts are always the same and so are the replies.

Now maybe you might be able to understand why I took it as a JOKE from a long term forum reader.

Still I am glad you are getting the problem resolved and I will now understand your technical capability and understanding of simple support issues and I will reply accordingly.

Sorry.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Don't take me wrong, but I would have thought that after reading posts over the last three and half years on the TiVo Community forum that you would have at least read the "NOT BOOTING UP POSTS" and or replies which have numbered in the thousands and usually come up every week, sometimes every day, and sometimes multiple times a day, AT LEAST ONCE.
> 
> And it actually doesn't matter if the post was from the DirecTV/DirecTiVo part of the forum or the regular SA TiVo part of the forum, the posts are always the same and so are the replies.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up: :up: I understand why you took it as a JOKE Hell would have  to be truthful until I did some searching I have never seen a post like this one before


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

What's next Lee? A question of "Does my DTivo need a analog phone line to work"?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> What's next Lee? A question of "Does my DTivo need a analog phone line to work"?


Dam I was just about to ask that


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> Dam I was just about to ask that


Lee, are you sure that you are not attempting to pull the wool over our eyes?

I noticed that you do read posts and actually post in the UNDERGROUND FORUM. That type of activity does fit with the non-technical post and request for help that you posted in this thread.

Which is it? A technical poster that reads and posts in the UNDERGROUND FORUM or a non-technical poster that only stays within the non-technical parts of the TiVo Community.

Inquiring minds want to know.

I knew there was a reason I posted that first reply the way I did.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Lee, are you sure that you are not attempting to pull the wool over our eyes?
> 
> I noticed that you do read posts and actually post in the UNDERGROUND FORUM. That type of activity does fit with the non-technical post and request for help that you posted in this thread.
> 
> ...


Lee, are you sure that you are not attempting to pull the wool over our eyes? NO!!!

In some parts of tivo I am somewhat smart about(tivo hacking) in other places (what makes a tivo go bad and how to fixs it) not smart AT ALL


THIS IS NOT A JOKE


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> Lee, are you sure that you are not attempting to pull the wool over our eyes? NO!!!
> 
> In some part of tivo I am somewhat smart about(tivo hacking) in other places (what makes a tivo go bad and how to fixs it) not smart AT ALL
> 
> ...


Now that is a little LARGE of you.

Why are you taking this questioning so seriously?

I have already apologized on a previous post and others have also questioned your seriousness, so I am not alone in my QUEST FOR THE TRUTH.

Although I do not plan on using a serious reply with SIZE FOUR UPPER CASE RED LETTERS.

I guess I understand that you might have had a BAD DAY.

I got a feeling that having your TiVo go down on you is a real BUMMER and I would feel the same.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Now that is a little LARGE of you.
> 
> Why are you taking this questioning so seriously?
> 
> ...


Sorry  I am having a Bad day I had 40hrs of video on my tivo and it is one hell of a BUMMER that my tivo went south. sorry 

reply with SIZE FOUR UPPER CASE RED. it was 7 not 4


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> reply with SIZE FOUR UPPER CASE RED. it was 7 not 4


Sorry, that is a bad day, when you use size 7! Hope you get it fixed right away.

Do you have a spare Hard Drive? I have a spare 40GB HDVR2 version 6.2 sitting here if you need one, and it is hacked via PTVNet, with HMO/MRV, TiVoWebPlus, and a couple of other goodies, although it hasn't been ZIPPERED.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Sorry, that is a bad day, when you use size 7! Hope you get it fixed right away.
> 
> Do you have a spare Hard Drive? I have a spare 40GB HDVR2 version 6.2 sitting here if you need one, and it is hacked via PTVNet, with HMO/MRV, TiVoWebPlus, and a couple of other goodies, although it hasn't been ZIPPERED.


no spare Drive I hacked the one that came with the tivo(I know better now to have a spare on site) I know they all say NOT TO HACK The Original BUT when you do not have alot of money it is hard not to.

wait wait wait I think I have a spare 40gb hd let me see if it still works.....


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> wait wait wait I think I have a spare 40gb hd let me see if it still works.....


Great! Best of luck. :up:


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> Great! Best of luck. :up:


IT WORKS


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

lee espinoza said:


> IT WORKS


Great, now all you have to do is get the guide data up-to-date.

I do feel bad for you that you lost the programs in the Now Showing area.

If you ever get a chance to get a second unit and can have someone hack them for you, you could always use MRV to backup the important shows. I know that other users are doing this and I do end up backing up the shows but not intentionally. They get backed up because I have one unit record specific shows and another unit record network series, and I use MRV to copy them to the other unit, but I never delete them from the original unit until after I have watched them, so they are always available and because of that they are always backed up to a secondary unit by default. Again the backup was not by intention, just a side effect.


----------



## ddobson (Feb 23, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> What's next Lee? A question of "Does my DTivo need a analog phone line to work"?


Phone line?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

tbecker,

It's pretty obvious now he wasn't joking.

Maybe you need to lighten up.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

other than a dead hd what would make a tivo be stuck on the Almost there, a few more seconds screen


that is from SEATOOLS ONLINE DRIVE SELF TEST


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

lee espinoza said:


> other than a dead hd what would make a tivo be stuck on the Almost there, a few more seconds screen
> 
> that is from SEATOOLS ONLINE DRIVE SELF TEST


Many disk tool software will miss disc errors. It's still very probable the drive has bad sectors on it. You could try reformatting it and restoring a Tivo image on it, but as cheap as new hard drives are, I'd recommend replacing the drive.


----------

